# Are there any Whizzer guys close to or in Akron Ohio



## oquinn (Mar 6, 2017)

I am looking for Whizzer owners in my Area


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 6, 2017)

There was just that swap in Akron that was organized for and by whizzer guys, did you attend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> There was just that swap in Akron that was organized for and by whizzer guys, did you attend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The swap Link even has some local #s listed....
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/an...-motorbike-show-swap-meet.104824/#post-694564


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2017)

Memory Lane in Grand Rapids has a huge stash of whizzers and parts.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 6, 2017)

Contact the people at Hartville market in Hartville


----------



## oquinn (Mar 7, 2017)

I was there at the swap meet. I built up a WZ and have a great J motor but after  too many adjustments the belt still rubs the tire and fender and I have yet to get a whizzer guys to come look at it.


----------



## trymebike (Mar 8, 2017)

add washers to  pulley at wheel


----------

